# 2 DSL Anschlüsse in ein Einfamilienhaus  möglich ??



## xxbuffyxx (23. April 2016)

*2 DSL Anschlüsse in ein Einfamilienhaus  möglich ??*

hi
Bin am überlegen mir eine 50k leitung zu holen.
Anbieter ist 1und1.
So die frage ist das mein Vater schon eine 16 k leitung hat und da für 5 personen eine 16k leitung zu langsam ist wollte ich mir eine eigene 50k leitung holen.
Ist es möglich eine 50k leitung freizuschalten ?
Habe gehört das man nur eine im ein Haus hat ?? Haus ist im jahr 1930-1950 gebaut ka habs vergessen ^^
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Amon (23. April 2016)

*AW: 2 DSL Anschlüsse in ein Einfamilienhaus  möglich ??*

Du brauchst einen eigenen Anschluss, also nur angemeldet, nicht physisch vorhanden und dann sollte das gehen. Ich hatte auch schon zwei 16k Leitungen im Haus, also sollte auch eine 16er und eine 50er funktionieren.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## mrfloppy (23. April 2016)

*AW: 2 DSL Anschlüsse in ein Einfamilienhaus  möglich ??*

Muss nicht zwingend gehen . Wenn nur eine Doppelader durchgeschaltet ist wird es nicht funktionieren. Oder die zweite Doppelader die als Ersatz dient einen Defekt hat und totgeschrieben ist


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nonamez78 (23. April 2016)

*AW: 2 DSL Anschlüsse in ein Einfamilienhaus  möglich ??*

Die Idee des zweiten Adern Paares hatte ich vor Jahren auch. Umgesetzt hat es als einzige Firma damals QSC, scheinbar waren die darauf spezialisiert, bzw. hatte die Freigabe durch den Netzbetreiber. Im Allgemeinen schaltet zumindest die Telekom meiner Info nach nicht gerne einen neuen Anschluss auf ein weiteres Paar des gleichen Strangs (und der dürften immer noch große Teile von DE Netz unterstellt sein).

Eine Gegenfrage wäre aber: wieso nicht einfach das 16.000er DSL hochdrehen? Klar "teilt" man dann wieder (bin ich auch kein Freund von ), aber es wäre ein Anfang ohne großen Aufwand zu erzeugen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (23. April 2016)

*AW: 2 DSL Anschlüsse in ein Einfamilienhaus  möglich ??*

Total sinnlos, warum nicht einfach den vorhandenen 16er auf 50iger aufstocken?


----------



## xxbuffyxx (23. April 2016)

*AW: 2 DSL Anschlüsse in ein Einfamilienhaus  möglich ??*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Total sinnlos, warum nicht einfach den vorhandenen 16er auf 50iger aufstocken?


Warum weil ich meine eigene leitung haben will ^^ will schnelles internet haben ganz allein und keine 16k.


----------



## keinnick (23. April 2016)

*AW: 2 DSL Anschlüsse in ein Einfamilienhaus  möglich ??*

Darum ja auch "aufstocken". Danach habt ihr alle zusammen 50k. Wenn ihr bislang mit 16k ausgekommen seid, sollte das schon ein echter Pluspunkt sein.


----------



## Abductee (23. April 2016)

*AW: 2 DSL Anschlüsse in ein Einfamilienhaus  möglich ??*

Dann priorisier dir doch einfach deinen Traffic.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (23. April 2016)

*AW: 2 DSL Anschlüsse in ein Einfamilienhaus  möglich ??*

Wie bereits erwähnt, einfach mal bei verschiedenen Anbietern anfragen. Die finden dann raus ob das bei dir geht. 
Da das allerdings schon ein relativ spezieller Wunsch ist, würde ich mir nicht allzuviel Hoffnung machen. 
Ich weiß, dass die Telekom sowas im Buisness Bereich manchmal macht, allerdings zahlen die dafür dann aber auch wesentlich höhere Summen als Privatanwender.


----------



## warawarawiiu (23. April 2016)

*AW: 2 DSL Anschlüsse in ein Einfamilienhaus  möglich ??*



xxbuffyxx schrieb:


> Warum weil ich meine eigene leitung haben will ^^ will schnelles internet haben ganz allein und keine 16k.



Dann stock aif 50iger auf, teile deinem vater und dem rest der famile 8MBit zu (das reicht fuer full hd bei amazon prime oder youtube und surfen nebenbei und mehr werden die wohl auch kaum brauchen) ubd reservier dir die restlivhen 42 mbit fuer deine geraete.....dann habt ihr praktisch 2 leitungeb.....eine 8er fuer die normalen familienuser und eine 42iger fuer dich als poweruser.

Mit 42mbit guckste genauso 4k filme online ladefrei wie mit 50mbit....und steam is damit auch sau schnell.....das reicht volkommen und das sage ich dir als piweruser mit ca. 60mbit leitung.....40 reicheb locker fuer ALLES....und aind in deinem fall WESENTLICH billiger


----------



## rolandm (24. April 2016)

*AW: 2 DSL Anschlüsse in ein Einfamilienhaus  möglich ??*

So lange ein Provider genügend Doppeladern liegen hat, kannst du 2 DSL Anschlüße nutzen.

hatte ich letztes Jahr schon mal zu Testzwecken.

werde ich auch wieder in nutzen, da ich noch einen Dienstanschluß bekomme.


----------



## M4v0460 (24. April 2016)

*AW: 2 DSL Anschlüsse in ein Einfamilienhaus  möglich ??*

Korrekt, ist bei mir ebenfalls so. Ein APL, 8 Adern liegen darin auf. 4 sind nun in Verwendung da ich 2* VDSL im Einfamilienhaus liegen hab.


----------

